# 26inch wheels on 700c frame



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there

(im working on shoe string budget and with what i have)

wonder if anyone has done this

i have a old classic 700c steel road frame. the rear spacing likely to b 126mm(w horizontal dropouts).

but i have a spare 26 inch mtb wheels lying around.

im toying the idea of using the wheels on this frame.

yday i've got the rear spacing "pulled" to fit in the 135mm rear mtb wheel. works perfectly

then i got the front wheel fit on the fork(default 100mm). fits perfectly too.

now my question, what brakes shall i use. 

i measure the distance from the fork brake mount hole to the rims. slightly over 100mm .

i did a research on long reach caliper brakes. doesnt fit my requirements 

does anyone done such project? 

i thot mayb i do a 700c wheel front and a 26 inch rear .. 700c6er 

using a common caliper brake in front only.

mayb even convert it to fixie in future .. 

any comments will be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Make yourself a drop bolt.

The question I have for you is, why? 26" wheels have a limited selection of tires if you want to run high-pressure street tires but plenty of knobbies if you want to ride off-road. You're lowering the bottom bracket, too, while running the smaller tires, which will reduce your ground clearance if you do go offroad. Why not try to find the correct wheel for the frame?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It works. Just watch out for clearance issues with the pedals. 

This was suggested to me for winter riding on my commuter since I can't fit fat studded tires on my 700c hoops on that frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BMX Odyssey 1999 brakes have a maximum of 94mm. They are the longest reach I know of

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/brake-calipers.html


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

hi all thanks for replying

i did think of the BMX Odyssey 1999 .. but i think its a little too short 

oso abt the crank clearance issue .. thanks! i didnt think of it too .. i'd got this piece of advice much later by a local guru

so .. my silly idea is to build a lock worthy bike wherever i can go w it.. 

i come to a conclusion

700c front wheel(which i have a spare) w a decent caliper brake, and a 26inchwheel(solid axle) rear wheel running on singlespeed. In future may even build it fixie, ala Tom Chow ..

thanks for all input. i will post a pic when this project complete


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

i didnt make the project but i managed to find a pair of OLD shimano 5 speed wheels at cheap

the rest of the parts are from my stash n fren's help

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2567348819/

SS running 32/13 on a bmx chain


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

chan1974 said:


> i didnt make the project but i managed to find a pair of OLD shimano 5 speed wheels at cheap
> 
> the rest of the parts are from my stash n fren's help
> 
> ...


Wow, um, did you maybe hit something? 'Cause I don't think yer fork is supposed to be curved back like that...


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha this frameset was given to me .. my fren bot from another guy. i did find the fork strange too. but then .. it fits the front wheel nice. so im not sure the previous owner did what to it. hence i make it a lock worthy bike 

btw i like Bender! Fry is born in 1974 too(i think)


----------

